# [Open] The Destruction



## ThaosDM (Jun 23, 2010)

Actual Role Play

This is a pokemorph based RP. You will have to make your own pokemon or Trainer sprites. Of course the pokemon sprites doesn't have to be a Scratch sprite it can be a fusion or a recolor. Only Fusion, Scratch, Or recolors. Or you can be a human and create your own trainer sprite. Of course you can be trainer spriting or make a scratch trainer sprite. (I highly doubt anyone would want to make a scratch trainer sprite.)
(And what I meant by recolor is for example Crusher on the Intro of the rp. Instead of being a Fire Charizard he is a half Ice and half Dragon Charizard. So he would be a Light blue from a pokemon on one half with the half of the circle around his stomach being a lighter blue from a pokemon. And a Red color from a pokemon on the other half and a light red from a pokemon on the other half of the circle.)
_____________________________________________________________
Story: It has been 20 years since the Destruction came to earth. Some of the pokemon and humans have became insane from it. Some have remained their normal selves. These pokemon have been morphed. The humans remained the same. A human named Thaos created several bases full of people and pokemon called The Defenders Of The Universe. This humans brother named Paul his nick name is Eagle Eye created several bases full of people and pokemon called The Destructors Of The Universe. One light and one dark. All fighting to do something with the universe. The Defenders try to protect the universe. The Destructors try to destroy the universe. With Thaos and his partner pokemon Crusher which is a half Ice half Dragon type Charizard with their friends try to prevail in protecting the universe! Decide your fate. The Defenders or The Destructors.
_____________________________________________________________
Application:

Name:
Good or Evil:
Nickname (If any):
Bio (does not have to be long):
Aura (White, Blue, Purple, Red, Black. White meaning completely good. Blue meaning sort of good. Purple Meaning neutral. Red meaning sort of evill. Black meaning completely evil.): 
Appearance:
Human or Pokemon:
This is only if you picked human:
Partner Pokemon (As i said before it must be a pokemorph. Read the very top of this post to see what kind of pokemorph.):
This is only if you picked Pokemon:
What kind of pokemon (As i said before it must be a pokemorph. Read the very top of this post to see what kind of pokemorph.):
(Do not copy the last two options ooc talk if you do not want to. But you must have the last 2 options. You can copy and paste the whole application but if you want to erase the (As i said before it must be a pokemorph. Read the very top of this post to see what kind of pokemorph.) On the last 2 options. It was just to inform you. Also if you picked Human you can make a 2nd application if you have another character.)
_____________________________________________________________
My application(s):

Application #1:
Name: Thaos
Good or Evil: Good
Nickname (If any): None
Bio (does not have to be long): He was born on the day of the destruction. He was abused by his parents because he was blamed as the cause of the destruction. When he became 18 he created several bases full of people called The Defenders Of The Universe. 
Age: 20
Aura (White, Blue, Purple, Red, Black. White meaning completely good. Blue meaning sort of good. Purple Meaning neutral. Red meaning sort of evill. Black meaning completely evil.): White
Appearance: Long black hair and usually wears a white leather jacket. Blue eyes and usually wears black leather gloves.
Human or Pokemon: Human
This is only if you picked human:
Partner Pokemon: Crusher. (A half Ice half Dragon Charizard with a black scratch on his stomach preventing him from taking massive damage on the first ten hits.)

Application #2:
Name: Paul
Good or Evil: Evil
Nickname (If any): Eagle Eye
Bio (does not have to be long): He is Thaos' 5 minute younger twin brother. He was abused by his parents because he was blamed as the cause of the destruction as well. When he became 18 he created several bases full of people called The Destructors Of The Universe. 
Age: 20
Aura (White, Blue, Purple, Red, Black. White meaning completely good. Blue meaning sort of good. Purple Meaning neutral. Red meaning sort of evill. Black meaning completely evil.): Black
Appearance: Long black hair and usually wears white leather gloves and a black leather jacket. Has red eyes.
Human or Pokemon: Human
This is only if you picked human:
Partner Pokemon (As i said before it must be a pokemorph. Read the very top of this post to see what kind of pokemorph.): Deathmaker. (A half Dark and Half Ghost Empoleon red scratch on his stomach preventing him from taking massive damage on the first ten hits.)
_____________________________________________________________
My pokemorphs: (Will edit post when I am done with them.)


----------



## ThaosDM (Jun 23, 2010)

"Keep the good work up." Thaos said. "Yes sir!" All of the Defenders said. "Come on is that all you got?! Keep it moving!" Eagle Eye yelled. "Ugh.... Y-Yes sir." all of the Destructors said as they were fighting off Defenders and Eagle Eye was just sitting their watching. Thaos' Cell Phone went off and he answered it. "Hello? Oh hi Jake. What?! Ok me and some of my Defenders will be on the way!" Thaos hung up. "Ok I need this half and you." Thaos said as he pointed to the left half of the Defenders and then pointed Neyra. Thaos walked out with the Defenders he pointed to and Crusher following him. "He said it was at snowpoint city. That's pretty far from Rexford Town. Everyone take out your flying pokemon we will have to fly to snowpoint!" Thaos said as all of the Defenders pulled out a flying pokemon from their pokeballs and flew off. Thaos hopped on Crusher and flew off too as soon as he got in mid air he stopped to wait for Neyra.


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

Lineyra looked at Thaos as he answer his phone, obviously a distress call or something important. The larger alligator-resmebling Pokemon stood up straight, unnatural feathery wings folding against her shoulder blades, when the leader of the Defenders adressed her.

Then _he_ appeared in her eyesight, next to his partner, the leader. Crusher. Neyra shuffled her large feet, suddenly self-concious about how well she could fly. Sure, she had wings, and sure, she was good at it, but she flew messily, creating so much noise unlike the quiet flaps of a Hoothoot or Noctowl. Slowly, and unsurely, the Feraligatr spread the massive wings out, flapping them to become airborne. The draft from the flapping caused a smaller Pokemorph to fall over, though Neyra didn't pay much attention - her intent was to fly as close to Crusher and Thaos as possible. Mostly Crusher. 

It was a lot of effort to start flying without diving down or running first, but as soon as she got high enough she could glide on the thermals without any manual labor at all. She finally rised up to the same height as the Ice/Dragon-type Charizard and murmered a slight, "Hey," before looking to her leader for instructions.


----------



## ThaosDM (Jun 23, 2010)

<Hello> "Ok let's go. Ready Crusher?" <Lets do this!> Crusher said as he flew off. "Woah Crusher easy! W-Woah!" <Sorry> Crusher slowed down. "It's fine." He sees fire not that far away. Then he hears yelling. "Well looks like our Defenders already started fighting. Let's go." Crusher nodded and flew down gently. Thaos pulled out a jagged knife from his ankle knife sheath. "Crusher you look for Deathmaker and I will look for Eagle Eye." "Men! Keep it up! I think it's time I joined in! Deathmaker stay by my side and help me defeat these Defenders!" Eagle Eye yelled. <ION BLAST!> A massive white and black blast came out of Deathmaker's mouth and destroyed most of the Defenders.


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy that he had talked to her, Neyra smiled, showing of glistening white teeth that could easily rip through flesh. Though she stopped as soon as she noticed how serious this situation was going to be. Every mission they were in was always a matter of life and death - and she was going to live, darn it. 

Spotting the fire, she wished that she had been a normal Water-type. It would be a piece of cake to put out, and it would be very impressive.

Spotting Eagle Eye and Deathmaker's Ion Blast, she roared, "Look out!" down to the other Defenders. She cringed as she saw them fly into the air or get flattened by the attack, wondering if their injuries were serious. She started to dive down towards the Destructor's leader and Pokemon, intent to get rid of them.

_THWAM_
------------------------------
"Good job, Hyoe!" The dark-eyed girl called up to the brightly-colored Farfetch'd. The duck had flew straight into the flying Feraligatr in a devistating Tackle, then stabbed with the poisonous leek. Already the poison was taking effect, and the Feraligatr was fluttering towards the ground helplessly, right in the Empoleon's line of fire. The Farfetch'd threw a look over it's shoulder that seemed to say, "Don't mention it. No, seriously, don't mention it. Ever."

Vanessa looked over to her leader. "Eagle Eye, I just took down what could've been a threat to your and Deathmaker's lives. But we still have Thaos and his Charizard coming towards us," she enlightened her leader. "Paul, I think we actually might win this one." She actually said his real name. She wasn't thinking, but she was the closet human to him, being second-in-command. He would accept it then, right?


----------



## ThaosDM (Jun 24, 2010)

"Yes we might. Deathmaker. Ion Blast." A massive black and white blast went hurling towards Crusher. "Crusher Ion Blast!" The same blast came out of Crusher's mouth and then the two blasts collided. Thaos hopped off of Crusher flying in mid air going straight towards Eagle Eye tackling him to the ground. He kept a tight grip of his knife. "Brother this time you can't win!" Eagle Eye kicked Thaos straight on the ground. Thaos looked Vannessa and started remembering. "Little girl. Family died. Noone noticed." Thaos tackled Eagle Eye to the ground. Eagle Eye pulled out his jagged knife and stabbed Thaos. Thaos grew weak. Eagle Eye pushed Thaos off of him and knocked him to the ground. <Thaos no!> Deathmaker's Ion Blast was taking the advantage. <Crusher. I now end this!> The blast took over and critically hit Crusher making him fall to the ground. <"Ugh"> Thaos and Crusher both said. "Destructors! Seize Thaos and the two remaining pokemon!" "Yes sir!" All of the Destructors captured Thaos, Crusher, and Lenyra.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 25, 2010)

Thistlefeather was indeed flying, but doing no more than hovering against the camouflaging backgrounds.

Some said he was bold, but he didn't want to die.

If he went there, he would die.

Unfortunately, his fiery wings and ruff made him visible. If he could utilize strong fire attacks like naturally Fire-type Pokémon could, maybe he would be able to actually kill someone.

One day he had to die protecting this place. But he never wanted to. He wanted to live in peace, so he would fight.

But what if he was knocked out instantly? In that case there would be no way to flee before he was captured or even killed. This was mind-boggling, and Thistlefeather had never thought of a battle like this before.

He anxiously let off a shimmering heat wave from his fire-feathers.


----------



## ThaosDM (Jun 25, 2010)

"Lets go." Eagle Eye started walking away with the Destructors following him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 25, 2010)

Although, Thistlefeather couldn't just watch his comrades be taken away... He had to do something that didn't require his being captured in their place. Somewhat rashly, he swooped slightly, trying to stay out of sight. He would try not to land; he would even fly for a whole day if he had to. It wasn't that hard for a Fearow, although any longer might be muscular strain. He would probably be faster than they would be on the ground anyway.

Still in the air, he opened his beak and utilized one of his Fire-type moves. His forceful breath was superheated for a Heat Wave move towards the Destructors. He moved a bit higher in the air, prepared for retreat if it was necessary.


----------

